# Choose one word to describe how you feel about Knicks season



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Frustrating.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

not to be the antogonizer... but as a Bulls fan:

Glorious

that draft pick is looking pretty good.
Next year I can go back to not caring about the Knicks record
(though I wouldn't mind seeing a Bulls/Knicks playoff match up as early as next year... relive the rivalry a little bit)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Inexcusable.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

FAILURE

You have to be a diehard Knicks fan to take many positives form this season as it relates to the future. What LB though last year is true. There are not many players that can be a major factor in building a winning team. Lee moved forward, Frye backwards. Curry is what was expected and the guards are only good at flash not playing winning basketball. Q can play but apparently will never be more than a 60 game per year player due to injuries.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Typical


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wasted


another wasted season


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mediocre.

as recently as march 10th the knicks were in the playoffs and if the season ended on 3/10 the season would probably be considered a success, but then they had their momentum stopped by injuries. 

they had a bunch of players having better seasons than last year ...in fact every player who was on the roster last season except for frye had a better year this season , that in itself is a very strong positive.

but in the end wins matter most and even with the positive that most fans can consider their team playoff caliber but snakebit by injuries....32 wins is barely a mediocre team and only because the team won 23 last season can it really be considered that...the team's expectations next year should not be barely making the playoffs as it was this year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Thud...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> FAILURE


Yep.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

RUBBISH

u let a cabin boy do the captains job and then wonder why the ship hit the rocks 

good player does not = good coach


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Disappointing. 

How many years in a row has this team failed to make the playoffs in a pathetically weak Eastern Conference? When will Isiah be gone?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Enervating.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Collins!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch, you are deluding yourself*

This was not a mediocre season and the Knicks were in the playoff race only because of the absolutely dismal division they were in. In years past, they would have been out by Jan or Feb. at the latest. More Kool-aid, please.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

For Dolan: Idiot or Loyalty comes to mind.

For Isiah: typical (someone said that)

For me: confused


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grinch, you are deluding yourself*



alphaorange said:


> This was not a mediocre season and the Knicks were in the playoff race only because of the absolutely dismal division they were in. In years past, they would have been out by Jan or Feb. at the latest. More Kool-aid, please.


this is a funny post because 
1. teams make the playoffs based on their records vs. the others in the conference not their individual divisions

2. the knicks were 3-13 in their division this past season, they played worst against their division rivals , if the knicks were in any other division they would have fared better

the raptors won 47 games this past year ,the past 4 seasons the atlantic diviion winner has avg. 47 yet somehow to you this year was a special year that the knicks could only have competed...because this year the division was "dismal"

The Knicks played better against every other division in the nba.

I'll keep drinking kool-aid thank you, you need to put down the hard stuff, its making you talk some foolishness.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on, man....*

Your facts are correct, however, your conclusions are not. The Knicks were not good. 34 wins is not good. The first place team is only one team in the division and does not reflect the overall strength of the division. How many teams had worse records in the EAST...or the whole league for that matter? There is no doubt they have enough talent to win 40-45 games. Big deal. I will give IT a flyer because of the injuries. The question I have (and the doubt) is how do we get to contender status? If people are banking on Curry taking us there, they will be disappointed. Every great team has either a real stud or a bunch of 2nd tier stars that mesh(see Pistons). We do not have that level of talent and the question remains, "How do we get it?" THAT is the reality of our situation. Any other belief is a product of orange and blue Kool-aid.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Come on, man....*



alphaorange said:


> Your facts are correct, however, your conclusions are not. The Knicks were not good. 34 wins is not good. The first place team is only one team in the division and does not reflect the overall strength of the division. How many teams had worse records in the EAST...or the whole league for that matter? There is no doubt they have enough talent to win 40-45 games. Big deal. I will give IT a flyer because of the injuries. The question I have (and the doubt) is how do we get to contender status? If people are banking on Curry taking us there, they will be disappointed. Every great team has either a real stud or a bunch of 2nd tier stars that mesh(see Pistons). We do not have that level of talent and the question remains, "How do we get it?" THAT is the reality of our situation. Any other belief is a product of orange and blue Kool-aid.


my conclusions are simple .

the knicks won 23 games last year and 33 this year .

the knicks were expected to fight for a playoff spot , which they did but succumbed to injuries and fell out the playoffs never to return in mid march .

they showed some fight , they showed some talent but not enough in an ultimately down season but not so very far below where the expectations were at the start of the season .

they were on an upswing til about march 13th or so , over the prevoius 40 days they were something like 9-6 and in the 8th seedpossibly even 7th and 3-1 in march , they were coming along .

but then the injuries hit and the bottom fell out of their season , the team after march 12th did not have 40-45 win talent the team before march 12th did and was shaping up to be that way,

by march 14 JC and Lee were gone for the season and Qrich played less than 10 minutes before coming out never to be seen on the court again.

mardy , balkman and nate are nice to have but they are not as good as those 3 especially in a pressurized playoff chase and its not close...then marbury went down as well.

I actually thought the season was going as planned at that point they had leveled out their play after a bad november and were now winning more than they were losing and were in the playoffs , but then you have guys who weren't playing now getting huge minutes going up aganist teams who have been huming along since november pretty much the same ...from a chemistry stanpoint the team wasn't there and definitely from a talent standpoint and a veteran standpoint the team was well behind the curve nate renaldo and mardy are nice, but they were not ready for that and i dont think any1 was under the impression that they were so how the knicks finished the season should not have been surprising and the team's vaunted depth was shattered, when mardy is averaging 45 minutes a gameas he did in april you aren't going to win much.

i liked what i saw , i thought the team showed much more than given credit for by most( i believe the avg prediction was 28- to 30 wins) before the season started but in the end it wasn't enough , unlike last season you can now look at the knicks and predict 50 wins , even though its very much the same roster , that in itself is a victory.

but in the end its wins weren't there and that weighs alot , my word for the season still stands 2006-07 = mediocre


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Come on, man....*

*clippers*...


i know how you guys feel...both teams were expected to do much better than last season, and both teams failed to meet expectations...


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

expected


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

BALLIN!!!


:lol:


----------

